# Review: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2015)

```
Keith at Northlight has completed his initial review of the Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L. In case you’re wondering, ours won’t be done until early April. Keith’s review has lots of sample images and a great mix of technical goodies and real world thoughts.</p>
<p><strong>From Northlight</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>“The lens is impressive on so many levels – not least of which is the solidity when you pick it up.</p>
<p>I was initially expecting to see rather more basic distortion (barrel/pincushion) in the image at different focal lengths, I mean, this is what you often get with wider zooms?</p>
<p>Well no, the performance is what I’d expect from a decent prime lens right across the focal length range. We’ll have to wait for the detailed optical analysis to come in to see for sure, but from my initial week of using the lens, it’s performed excellently.”</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_ef11-24f4l.html" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bitm2007 (Mar 8, 2015)

Is it likely that a curved protection filter will become available for this lens ?. As a seascape photographer, I'm worried about sea spray on that exposed front element.


----------



## dcren123 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's a cross section of the lens on display at cp+.


----------



## painya (Mar 8, 2015)

That cross section reminds me why the price is so high.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> Is it likely that a curved protection filter will become available for this lens ?. As a seascape photographer, I'm worried about sea spray on that exposed front element.



No, there is zero chance of a a curved protection filter ever being made for the lens. However both Lee and Fotodiox have said they are going to make filter holders, from experience the Fotodiox Wonderpana solution would give you a good deal of protection as it gives you a 145mm filter thread and they also sell reasonably priced UV filters.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 8, 2015)

"the performance is what I’d expect from a decent prime lens right across the focal length range. We’ll have to wait for the detailed optical analysis to come in to see for sure, but from my initial week of using the lens, it’s performed excellently.”

Well, I guess that answers the question. All the more impressive that it does this in zoom that has no competitor. $3000 is what I guessed they would offer it at and I feel that is eminently fair for the near magical properties of this lens.

I can sell my 17 TS-E, my 16-35 f4L and my Samyang 14 (well maybe not that, it is super small, light and fun) and get this and my life is sweet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2015)

privatebydesign, as you know I'm new to this scene. Would you be willing to give just a little overview of the front mount filter systems, such as what to look for or what's the best style as well as how they are mounted or whatever, something that fills in that initial gap for a beginner. 

Having just looked at a few samples via your link I'm sure if nothing else I could make something like this on the lathe out of aluminum. But, I don't need more projects ..... I can't see this issue not being addressed fully - there will be lots of demand, no?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2015)

Normalnorm said:


> "the performance is what I’d expect from a decent prime lens right across the focal length range. We’ll have to wait for the detailed optical analysis to come in to see for sure, but from my initial week of using the lens, it’s performed excellently.”
> 
> Well, I guess that answers the question. All the more impressive that it does this in zoom that has no competitor. $3000 is what I guessed they would offer it at and I feel that is eminently fair for the near magical properties of this lens.
> 
> I can sell my 17 TS-E, my 16-35 f4L and my Samyang 14 (well maybe not that, it is super small, light and fun) and get this and my life is sweet.



It is funny you say that, I don't see it replacing my 17 TS-E or my 16-35 f4 IS, it's real strength is 11-16 as after that it is severely compromised in functionality, size and weight when compared to the other two. Obviously, by all accounts, it is a superb lens and I am sure I will be getting one soon, but at this point I don't envision selling either of the other two, or my EF 15mm fisheye come to think of it. It would appear I am overflowing in Canon's resurgence in the wide and ultrawide lens capabilities.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 8, 2015)

Normalnorm said:


> I can sell my 17 TS-E, my 16-35 f4L and my Samyang 14 (well maybe not that, it is super small, light and fun) and get this and my life is sweet.



If you sell the 16-35 F4L, what about the 24 to 35 range loss? What about the tilt-shift function loss with 17 TSE? 
Just thinking out loud, as I sort of contemplated selling my 24 TSE II as well ;D
When I come to my senses, I know I will realize 11 mm full frame is just way wide for my uses. Kind of wish Canon had made a 14-24 that is lighter and cheaper than the 11-24..


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> privatebydesign, as you know I'm new to this scene. Would you be willing to give just a little overview of the front mount filter systems, such as what to look for or what's the best style as well as how they are mounted or whatever, something that fills in that initial gap for a beginner.
> 
> Having just looked at a few samples via your link I'm sure if nothing else I could make something like this on the lathe out of aluminum. But, I don't need more projects ..... I can't see this issue not being addressed fully - there will be lots of demand, no?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

Well I am no expert on filters because I only really use one, the CPL, but I do use it on the 17TS-E on the Fotodiox Wonderpana 145 system.

For me the most important feature was being able to use the CPL without shift restrictions, and the Wonderpana seemed the only solution capable of doing that at the time. The various home brew solutions and the never arriving and vignetting Lee system all reduced the lens' core functionality, I didn't see any point in paying for that shifting ability and then not being able to use it!

Now the Wonderpana system has grown to include very long grads, hard edge ND's, and circular ND's, so I suppose the most important thing from a design point of view is to retain all the lens image quality whilst being able to put the combination of filters you want on the lens with no vignetting, and there in lies the rub, everybody wants something different, 10 stop ND's to give long exposures, CPL's to control reflections etc are all comparatively easily looked after with round filters and big thread sizes, but when you go to grad's and splits you need slots and rotation capabilities, Fotodiox ended up doing it with the FreeArc but the first Wonderpana slotted models didn't rotate!

If you only need circular filters I'd say a few hours on the lathe and you could have a reasonable prototype, but if you need slots that rotate you are going to have a whole new world of design issues and the machining for it would be much more extensive.

I am sure there will be a good demand for the filter kits, and the heavy lifting has already been done with the range of filters and the slot kits, the 66's, already being on the shelf, all Lee and Fotodiox need to do is actually get their hands on a copy of the lens.

Hope that helps


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 8, 2015)

*replacing lenses with the 11-24*

The only one of the lenses I included in the review that might not be long in my collection is the 14 2.8L II.

Definitely not the TS-E17 ;-)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2015)

privatebydesign, thank you very much for that. I think right now my interest would be more in the ND filters but I've got a lot of information to assimilate.

Jack


----------

